
Show HN: Annotate a simple iMessage sticker app to annotate your messages - sunnynagra
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/annotate!/id1161173401?ls=1&mt=8
======
slyceapps
Cool idea, makes the idea of sticker apps more useful than just being emojis

